# New Dewalt driver "clack" noise



## mickey cassiba

Ray, my 2YO DeWalt impact driver makes the same noise when I release the trigger. Has since I bought it. Never had an issue with it(other than the noise).


----------



## raylo32

Thanks for the feedback, Mickey. Mine came in a 2 tool kit and the impact driver is smooth and quiet. The drill/driver is the noisy beast... but only in the middle speed setting.


----------



## raylo32

Well, I drove by Home Depot and they actually had one on display with a semi-charged battery. It does the same thing so I guess it must be the nature of the beast. Mine was louder and had more impact on start and stop but that's probably because I have the battery fully charged. I don't like the sound/feeling but I guess I'll probably keep it.


----------



## 95025

I've got an 18v DeWALT drill that makes that loud "clack." Has since it was new, and I've used the heck out of it, so it (hopefully) is nothing more than an annoying characteristic of an otherwise good product.


----------



## raylo32

It may be normal for Dewalts but I decided to take it back. Hearing a loud metallic clack and feeling a strong impact bang with every trigger on/off is just unacceptable, to me anyway, in a tool of this supposed quality. It would annoy me every time I used it. But the impact tool was really sweet. Perfect grip, great power. Smooth and quiet. I drove a couple of those special composite deck board screws with it and it was awesome.

Not sure what I'll get... maybe back to Makita or perhaps Bosch.


----------



## itguy08

Might want to check out the Milwaukee M12 or M18 lines. Home Depot had a deal on Friday - M18 hammerdrill, impact driver, 2 batteries and charger for $199. Almost bought it but went with the M12 kit with the hammerdril, impact, oscilating tool, 2 batts, and charger for $199.

I'm very happy with the M12 kit and imagine the m18 would be great as well.


----------



## Bud Cline

What...DeWalt doesn't have a phone anymore?


----------



## raylo32

Definitely will go with an 18v of some sort. I'll check out the Milwaukees for sure when I have time to shop again. Maybe have a peek today to see if anyone is having a cyber Monday deal but otherwise will have to wait.

Yeah, Bud I thought about calling Dewalt but they were probably closed on Sunday. In any case they might have said it was normal and I still would not be happy... or they would have offered to replace it with all the logistics that entails. With business and holiday travel coming it was just easier just to drive the 2 miles to Lowes and be done with it. I have some other Dewalt tools that I am hapy with but life is too short and there are too many good choices out there. Unfortunately the high number of choices makes it impractical for the box stores to have working and charged example of all of them on display to try. :-/


----------



## sevenlol

most of the newer dewalts i've used are somewhat similar to what you're describing, but it's never really bothered me.

the dewalt impacts are heaven, i'm so glad tool company's are coming out with 2 tool combo's now (and that my company actually buys them). makes screwing anything 10 times easier (think 50,000sq ft building worth of roof blocking).

milwalkees drills are similar to the dewalts, but something just feels off with them for me. sounds strange, but almost like there is too much torque or something, i'm not sure.

best drill (before we started getting impacts) i ever used was my company got a few hilti cordlesses on 2 year leases. i'm sure they were twice the cost of any dewalt, but they were the smoothest thing i've ever used, and really made me realize how different cordlesses can be.


----------



## raylo32

I am off on a business trip and visited the local Lowes. It is in a much smaller area than where I live so the store was neater and more organized. They had many of the cordless drivers on display and the Dewalts even had charged batteries. The 2 examples I tried (hammer and non hammer) both did it with the hammer version making the loudest bang in 2nd gear just like the one I had.... although mine was louder/harder. So probably normal. It would annoy me for sure.

Totally agree about the impact tool. Wow... No jobs of your magnitude! But I wish I had that tool the last deck I built. My old Makita 9.6v driver couldn't drive the composite deck screws... and my big AC hammer drill was overkill. Had to be careful not to strip. Impact tool would have made short work of it.

I wish I could try a couple other impact tools on some real tasks... if I get another set and the impact tool isn't as good as the Dewalt I wil be disappointed in that now. :-/


----------



## woodworkbykirk

impact drivers make that clacking noise because of the anvil inside. the anvil is part of what creates the extra torque in order to drive tough screws.. if its not making the noise id be worried.

regarding the drill driver if it has a hammer drill mode it may be set in that mode.. its the anvil kicking in under load .. check the setting the drill is in.. if its in regular drive or drill mode and making that noise chances are you have the torque set to low and the clutch is slipping so to not burn out the drill


----------



## raylo32

Clack with this happens in regular mode as well as hammer (just as loud) and also does it with no load. I think it is the brake mechanism engaging when you release the trigger. The odd thing is that is is by far worse in the middle speed. Anyway, I'm sure it is a good tool but far too noisy/coarse for me. I ended going with a Makita LXT 211 set with compact hammer drill and impact driver. Feels more like a precision machine and has much smoother brake action.



woodworkbykirk said:


> impact drivers make that clacking noise because of the anvil inside. the anvil is part of what creates the extra torque in order to drive tough screws.. if its not making the noise id be worried.
> 
> regarding the drill driver if it has a hammer drill mode it may be set in that mode.. its the anvil kicking in under load .. check the setting the drill is in.. if its in regular drive or drill mode and making that noise chances are you have the torque set to low and the clutch is slipping so to not burn out the drill


----------



## woodworkbykirk

makita in general makes better tools period.. ive used many makita tools and dewalt... the only time ive had complaints about using makita gear is when teh tool was abused and nearing teh end of its life... dewalt on the other hand.. simply annoys the hell outta me.. their gear is underpowerd and poorly designed


----------

